# Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

als ich mit meiner Freundin im März 2013 eine neue Bleibe bezogen haben wurde mir zwar gesagt dass im Garten ein Teich ist, dies wurde von mir in dem ganzen Stress allerdings erstmal verdrängt bis der Frühling/Sommer nahte (was sich dieses Jahr echt verdammt viel Zeit gelassen hat  ) Dann habe ich gemerkt dass da Fische drin sind und die immer nach Luft schnappten, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hab mich in diversen Foren und Seiten rumgetrieben, die Aquaristikabteilung in meinem Tierhandel genervt und hier bei euch eigentlich die besten und tiefgründigsten Antworten/Theorien/Aussagen/Kontroversen zu dem Thema gefunden. 

Meine Vorgehensweise war den kompletten Teich abzulassen, die Pflanzen zu entfernen und in Pflanzkörbe umzutopfen, die Fische in ein Becken umzusetzen, den Teich zu reinigen und mit Karlsruher Trinkwasser neu zu befüllen und Flora und Fauna wieder einzusetzen. Desweiteren habe ich einige Sachen gekauft wobei manche in Betrieb sind und vorraussichtlich auch bleiben und andere die ich wieder ausser Betrieb genommen habe. 

Ich bin beruflich Kälteanlagenbauermeister und hab mit Wasser nur im Sinne von Kühlen oder Heizen sowie Keime und Hygiene zu tun, ein Kunde von uns hat Salzwasserlebewesen und von daher weiss ich dass man Kunststoffleitungen nicht mit normalem Tangitkleber zusammenfügen soll, aber das war´s schon mit "spezialwissen" 

Habe noch ein paar Bilder im Anhang, ich weiss der Teich ist recht klein aber so war´s


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo DjDanny,
(wie heißt du eigentlich richtig) :Willkommen2 hier im Forum ist docheigentlich ein sehr schöner Teich ich bin überzeugt davon dass du hier deine Infos die dir noch fehlen bekommen wirst und solltest du von deiner __ Entengrütze was loswerden wollen dann wäre ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer.
LG Angelika


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Angelika, 

danke für die Begrüßung  
Habe die __ Entengrütze in nem bekannten Online-Auktionshaus gekauft... fand ich Nachhaltiger als bestehende (unbekannte) Gewässer abzufischen, kann Kontakt gerne mitteilen da gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Außer ich schaffe eine konstante Vermehrung derselben, wobei ich durch die gute Lemna die Fütterung fast ganz eingestellt habe 

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Krass dass ich nicht der einzige Irre mit Buchsbaumzünslern bin... mein Beileid allen Betroffenen! Globalisierung.... tz tz tz...


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo,

willkommen in unserer Gemeinde.:smoki

Was wird eigentlich mit dem Steuerschrank gemacht? Was sind das für Regler oder Anzeigen?

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,
hört sich doch gleich besser an wenn du mir die Adresse per PN zusenden würdest ist mir das auch recht die scheint recht gross zu sein.
LG Angelika


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Carlo,

der Schaltschrank ist einer meine Eingriffe in den vorhandenen Teich. Vorher war eine Bachlaufpumpe mit Filter und zwischengeschalteter UVC 15Watt im Teil/Vollbetrieb (Steckdosenschaltuhr). 

Ich habe die Bachlaufpumpe mit Filter in Dauer beschaltet und den UVC nachts (wg. angeblich vermehrter Fadenalgenbildung tagsüber durch UVC). Muss mal gucken ob ich von Steuerkasten Eins noch Bilder hab 

Die aktuelle Version entstand aus Platzmangel für die Komponenten und Platzreserve. Verbaut sind zwei digitale Kühlstellenregler welche je drei verschiedene Temperaturen erfassen können. 
Regler Eins schaltet z.b. die Belüftung oberhalb 25°C aus, er zeigt Lufttemperatur und Teichtemperatur Boden. 
Regler Zwei zeigt Bachlauf Ein/Austritt an. Spielerei... ich weiss, aber baue elektronische Regelungen, daher der "Aufwand". Hab im Schrank Steckdosen für die jeweiligen Verbraucher die dazu über eine digitale Wochenschaltuhr und externen Schalter geschaltet werden können. Wenn du willst kann ich dafür mal nen Beitrag starten? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

spielerei?Ich habe selbst eine digitale Temp.-anzeige im Zulauf zum Filter.

Frage:
Was hast du für Sensoren (PT100) für die Bodenmessung (Würde auch gerne die Bodentemp. messen , aber noch keine Wasserdichten Fühler gefunden die mir zusagen.

Mach mal Bilder vom Schrankinneren, hier gibt es glaube ich einige die das sehen wollen.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Muss mal sehen ob ich später vielleicht noch Zeit hab, aber vorerst die Bilder vom Anfang des Teiches... grade gefunden.


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Und so sah es aus als ich "gewütet" hab...
das letzte ist der Schaltkasten gestern...kommt noch ein Dach drüber die Tage :-D


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

Willkommen bei den Teichbekloppten!

Wie mir scheint, bist du ne echte Bereicherung für das Forum! Spielerei und so...

Die Geschichte mit dem Temperaturfühler interessiert mich auch.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Carlo,



> Frage:
> Was hast du für Sensoren (PT100) für die Bodenmessung (Würde auch gerne die Bodentemp. messen , aber noch keine Wasserdichten Fühler gefunden die mir zusagen.


#

Hab mich rausbegeben und ein Paar Fotos gemacht, ich verwende vollvergossene NTC Fühler für den Teich und einen gekapselten Metallfühler für die Luft.  Das letzte Bild zeigt meinen (noch) Filter der bald ersetzt wird (Klump...)

LG Daniel


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Holger, 

schicker Teich, Hut ab! Hoffe eine Bereicherung zu werden 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Eine Beschreibung des Fühlers siehe Anhang...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hi Daniel,

neben der USLKG4/5 fehlt noch der Endhalter Spaß beiseite.....wo ist der FI-Schalter?

Ich brauche schon PT100 Fühler . Aber die kosten in dichter Ausführung gleich mal 25€....

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Carlo,



> neben der USLKG4/5 fehlt noch der Endhalter



streng gesehen net wirklich da Klemmentrenn/Beschriftungsblock (muss ich vollständigkeitshalber noch ergänzen) 



> wo ist der FI-Schalter



tja, da ich in einem elektrisch gesehen alten Haus wohne gibt es den noch nicht, vorher war ne Steckdosenleiste in nem vergrabenen Eimer mit vorgeschalteter 16A Sicherungsautomat der Fall   
Hab die Hauptsicherung im Schaltschrank 4A ausgeführt. Demnächst wird ein 12x1,5mm² NYY Kabel vergraben und in den Keller gezogen sowie FI-Schalter nachgerüstet. Zeitgleich lege ich noch einen dicken Luftschlauch für die Belüfterpumpe.

PS: Für was PT100??? Hast vier Stellen nach dem Komma?? ;-)


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

hab nur eine Stelle nach dem Komma. Anzeige ist eben nur für diesen Sensortyp.

 

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hmmm...

also Carlo, ne NTC-Variante hat doch nur geringe Messabweichung, ist ja klar: Wer genauer messen will muss hierfür auch mehr Aufwand (Kosten) in Kauf nehmen  
Hab mal geguckt, aber die Pt100 Variante ist in IP68 nicht billig...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## troll20 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

Interessante Spielerei  und  Teich.

Was mich nur stutzig macht:


> Regler Eins schaltet z.b. die Belüftung oberhalb 25°C aus, er zeigt Lufttemperatur und Teichtemperatur Boden.
> Regler



gerade bei solch hohen Wassertemp. sollte zusätzlich belüftet werden, da der O2 gehalt sinkt.

LG René


----------



## Carlo (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hi Daniel

PT100 und NTC sind vom Widerstandswert ganz unterschiedlich,  darum kann ich keinen NTC-Fühler nehmen.

PT100 hat bei 0°C 100Ohm

dein NTC hat irgendwas mit kOhm 

(ich weiß nun nicht ob das irgenwelche Mitleser interessiert)

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## DjDannyTM (1. Sep. 2013)

@Rene: hab die Belüftung nur nachts an da hier die pflanzen die O2 Produktion einstellen?!? Lass mich hierzu gerne belehren da anscheinend die Meinungen hierzu stark auseinanderklaffen...

@Carlo: Klar der ntc hat um 20kOhm, usw. wollte damit auch nur sagen der ntc ist nicht ganz so genau aber für meinen Zweck mehr als ausreichend 

Gruß Daniel

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## nik (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

dein Teich hat Potenzial! 


DjDannyTM schrieb:


> @Rene: hab die Belüftung nur nachts an da hier die pflanzen die O2 Produktion einstellen?!? Lass mich hierzu gerne belehren da anscheinend die Meinungen hierzu stark auseinanderklaffen...


Das ist relativ einfach. Am Anfang steht erst mal die Frage ob du überhaupt nennenswert submerse Pflanzen hast. Sumpfpflanzen ziehen ihre Nährstoffe vor allem aus dem Substrat und der Luft, d.h. die spielen für das Wasserklima nur eine vernachlässigbare Rolle.

Bei den submersen Pflanzen, wenn sie denn wachsen(!), sieht es so aus, dass der tagsüber produzierte Sauerstoff den Sauerstoffbedarf in der Nacht bei weitem übersteigt! Pflanzen haben auch erst mal einen normalen Stoffwechsel, der Tag und Nacht Sauerstoff verbraucht, allerdings durch die erhebliche Sauerstoffproduktion durch Photosynthese in der Lichtphase überlagert wird. Deswegen muss man nicht belüften. Das ist dann eher eine Frage des Gesamtsauerstoffbedarfs im Teich, d. h. anfallende organische Masse (incl. Futter!) wird unter Sauerstoffverbrauch mineralisiert. Sollte trotzdem im Normalfall reichen. Wenn die Fische allerdings morgens an der Oberfläche hängen, dann tut Belüftung Not. Allerdings würde ich dann vor allem überprüfen, warum so viel/zu viel organische Masse zu dem zu hohen Sauerstoffbedarf führt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## DjDannyTM (2. Sep. 2013)

Hi Nik, 

merci für die infos, wieder was gelernt :-D Hab wie es scheint keine Sauerstoffprobleme, fischis sind zu 99% unter wasser, nur falls ich mich erbarme etwas flocken zu füttern kommen sie an die Oberfläche. Hab festgestellt dass die Wasserqualität durch belüftung nachts steigt, oder besser gesagt die trübung abnimmt!? Den Zusammenhang kann ich mir noch nicht erklären aber anscheinend finden die fischis es ganz gut, vor allem die jungen düsen da bei verfolgungen gern durch??  

Anmerkung: Der teich ist an einer seite wenn es stark regnet leicht gefährdet von eingespülter erde, will das noch korrigieren (stelle freilegen und monsumsicher machen) :-D

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## DjDannyTM (2. Sep. 2013)

@Nik: 

Habe:
__ Wasserlinsen
__ Wasserpest
__ Papageienfeder
Hahnenfuss

Der rest wie __ schilf, seerose, und so ei  anderes gewächs?? zählen hier nicht dazu oder??


Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,

das ist nicht eine Frage der Arten, sondern der Menge an submers wachsenden Pflanzen. Bei denen geht es vorwiegend um submerse Blühpflanzen und Moose. Hippuris vulgaris wäre submers eine Empfehlung, ist auch ein guter Nährstoffzeiger.

Lemna minor, die __ Wasserlinsen,  tragen durch Verringerung der freien Wasseroberfläche und Abschattung sogar negativ zum O2-Gehalt des Wassers bei. Die tauschen sich gasmäßig mit der Atmosphäre aus, nicht mit dem Wasser. Sie taugen in geringeren Mengen als Indikator, ansonsten betrachte ich die als Seuche.

Die Menge an submerser Blattmasse ist entscheidend für die O2-Produktion, wenn du denn darauf Einfluss nehmen willst, so es denn notwendig ist. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## DjDannyTM (3. Sep. 2013)

@nik:

Danke für die anregung mit tannenwedel, kannte ich noch nicht.
__ Wasserlinsen werden in verbindung mit eisen als Indikator betrachtet, richtig? 
Gibt es pflanzen oder natürliche wege den O2-Gehalt "anzuzeigen???

Glaub im Moment sieht es O2-technisch bei mir gut aus.

Gruß Daniel

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,



DjDannyTM schrieb:


> __ Wasserlinsen werden in verbindung mit eisen als Indikator betrachtet, richtig?


das ist möglich, idR. sind helle und kleine Wasserlinsen ein Indiz für Stickstoffmangel.



> Gibt es pflanzen oder natürliche wege den O2-Gehalt "anzuzeigen???


Ja, allerdings braucht es dann schon einiges an submersen Pflanzen. Es gibt im Wasser eine Sättigungsgrenze für Sauerstoff. Das bedeutete nicht, dass diese Menge an Sauerstoff nicht überschritten werden könnte, sondern dass sich der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser und in der Atmosphäre in einem Gleichgewicht befinden. Das ist luftdruck- und vor allem temperaturabhängig und beträgt bei angenommenen 20 °C Wassertemperatur etwa knappe 9mg/l O2 im Wasser. Diese Grenze ist insofern interessant, als dass man ab dann den durch Photosynthese erzeugten Sauerstoff sehen kann, weil sich die erzeugten Blasen wegen der Sättigung nur mehr schlechter im Wasser lösen. Moose sind ein guter Zeiger, Fontinalis antipyretica bietet sich an und ist auch eine Empfehlung. Problem ist, es ist nicht immer F. antipyretica drin, wenn es drauf steht. 
An sonnigen Tagen kann man das __ Moos dann in lauter Bläschen sehen. Andere Moose gehen auch - solange sie wachsen. Stehen sie in Blasen, dann weiß ich, die Sauerstoffsättigung ist erreicht. Andere submerse Pflanzen zeigen das auch, eher durch perlende Schnüre, aber nicht so deutlich wie Moose. Ausreichend ernährt müssen sie schon sein, sonst wird das nichts. Die Sättigung ab und zu, auch öfters zu erreichen, zu überschreiten ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache. Fische lieben hohe O2-Gehalte und den Pflanzen schadet es nicht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

Hallo Daniel,



DjDannyTM schrieb:


> __ Wasserlinsen werden in verbindung mit eisen als Indikator betrachtet, richtig?


das ist möglich, idR. sind helle und kleine Wasserlinsen ein Indiz für Stickstoffmangel.



> Gibt es pflanzen oder natürliche wege den O2-Gehalt "anzuzeigen???


Ja, allerdings braucht es dann schon einiges an submersen Pflanzen. Es gibt im Wasser eine Sättigungsgrenze für Sauerstoff. Das bedeutete nicht, dass diese Menge an Sauerstoff nicht überschritten werden könnte, sondern dass sich der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser und in der Atmosphäre in einem Gleichgewicht befinden. Das ist luftdruck- und vor allem temperaturabhängig und beträgt bei angenommenen 20 °C Wassertemperatur etwa knappe 9mg/l O2 im Wasser. Diese Grenze ist insofern interessant, als dass man ab dann den durch Photosynthese erzeugten Sauerstoff sehen kann, weil sich die erzeugten Blasen wegen der Sättigung nur mehr schlechter im Wasser lösen. Moose sind ein guter Zeiger, Fontinalis antipyretica bietet sich an und ist auch eine Empfehlung. Problem ist, es ist nicht immer F. antipyretica drin, wenn es drauf steht. 
An sonnigen Tagen kann man das __ Moos dann in lauter Bläschen sehen. Andere Moose gehen auch - solange sie wachsen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## DjDannyTM (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorher-Nie-Teichbesitzer*

@Nik:

Soweit verstanden, merci für die Infos :-D 
Brauche also z.B. Tannenwedel und/oder mehr __ Papageienfeder, __ Hahnenfuß und dergleichen... 

Laut __ Wasserlinsen ist das Stickstoffangebot ok finde ich...

Grüße Daniel


----------



## DjDannyTM (6. Sep. 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

hab heute meinen neuen Filter bekommen und eingebaut, in dem Zug wollte ich zum Thema Filtersicherheit etwas verbessern: 
Im Falle von Filter/Schlauch/oder anderen Wasserverlusten habe ich ein Wasserstand-Niveauwächter nachgerüstet. Momentan noch provisorisch. Werde euch diesbezüglich auf dem laufenden halten. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht??

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## DjDannyTM (15. Sep. 2013)

Zusatz: Habe jetzt 4 Deutsche Flusskrebse im Teich, für Fütterung verwende ich getrocknete Haselnussblätter und den ein oder anderen Abfall aus der Küche (alles eigenanbau wie Zucchini). Hab grad zwei auf streife entdeckt, scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.  :-D

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------

